# Minimum Height for Pilots



## hajjihomeboy (10 Apr 2013)

Greetings,

I have spent a fair bit of time searching these forums and I have learned a great deal about various factions of the military.  I have noticed that the minimum height for the pilot trade is 157cm (from another thread), and that the American minimum is 5'4".  I also understand that anthropomorphic measurements (ie. limb length) are taken into account.  I am 5'3" (160 cm), and before I drop a fair bit of money on flight lessons (I know this is not necessary but that is for another discussion), I wanted to ask whether anyone currently in the Forces knows of a pilot who is of similar stature.  Furthermore, is it possible to have measurements taken (using a blue screen like the one at CFB Downsview) at a private practice? I understand that resources are limited, but is it possible to have a quick measurement done by a Canadian Forces flight surgeon to ensure that one is suitable for the pilot MOP?

Thank you.


----------



## Dragon Warrior (6 Jun 2016)

I also have the same question. I am 159cm tall and my dream is becoming a fighter pilot. I searched everywhere on the web and couldn't find anything specific about the CAF measurements for fighter pilots (height, sitting height, legs... etc). If there are any recruiters or pilots here please share anything you know regarding the required dimensions. Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (6 Jun 2016)

hajjihomeboy said:
			
		

> I am 5'3" (160 cm), < snip > I wanted to ask whether anyone currently in the Forces knows of a pilot who is of similar stature.





			
				Dragon Warrior said:
			
		

> I also have the same question.



The "So You Want To Be A Pilot" Merged Thread
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12744.585;wap2
I'm only 5.2'' tall, not sure about the minimum height requirements. 

Pilot - Height Restrictions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/113439.0#

Height Req For Airforce  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/17174.0

So, you want to be a Fighter Pilot?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/103289/post-1156538.html#msg1156538
There are indeed height and size requirements to be a CF pilot, but they are a common standard to be enrolled as a pilot, not specific to the CF-18 or any other airframe.

Does any body know what the restrictions are for height in the air force? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/19143.0

Some jobs on some aircraft DO need height restrictions  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/98483.0

Aircrew Medical-Anthropometry Measurements  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/39739.0

Any Height Requirements?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/28170.0

etc...

See also,

Pilot height
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+pilot+height&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=z8FVV_SuKsWC8QffioOwCg&gws_rd=ssl

For reference, perhaps "Minimum Height for Pilots" will be merged with "The "So You Want To Be A Pilot" Merged Thread".
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12744.0
51 pages.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Dragon Warrior (6 Jun 2016)

Thank you so much mariomike, that was very very helpful!


----------



## mariomike (6 Jun 2016)

Dragon Warrior said:
			
		

> Thank you so much mariomike, that was very very helpful!



You are welcome.  Good luck.


----------

